# Blue Marlin Grand Championship at The Wharf



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Goodbye Girl has a 110" Blue Marlin in the cockpit and the boat is tied up at The Wharf. They did not make it by 10:00 last night. 

They will weigh the fish when the scales open at 4:00

A Work of Art has a 120" Blue in the boat and will be in today and there is a rumor that Done Deal has another one in the boat!

Weigh-ins are from 4-10 and you can meet Captain Wild Bill from Deadliest Catch.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I like wild bill


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Is there a link to watch the weigh in? Or anywhere to check the leaderboard? The web site has no information that I can find.


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

You can follow all the action https://www.facebook.com/TheWharfMarina
and on Twitter @bluemarlingc


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Just got a report that Traders Hill will be bringing a 104" Blue Marlin to the docks today as well! It's gonna be a busy night at The Wharf!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Update for us non Facebook twitter folks.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

A work of Art has weighed in a 665.4#


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

*The Wharf*

Congrats to the Work of Art for their 665 pound blue!

Also, kudos to the management of the Wharf for such a great tournament and weigh scale.

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------

